# Funny, crazy wedding story.



## Nein-reis (Oct 4, 2007)

Shot a wedding over the weekend.  I was just going through the photos getting ready to process them when I come accross one I shot of the table settings.  I look to the right and there is a mirror reflecting into the next room.  And to my astonishment the groom is full on passionatly making out rounding second base with a brides maid!  I couldn't believe it!  Just had to share this with you all.  Im gonna delete this photo and never speak of it again.


----------



## bellacat (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG! That wedding is off to a great start.


----------



## jemmy (Oct 4, 2007)

what a creep!  i'd leave it in x  that poor girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flash Harry (Oct 4, 2007)

true love eh. H


----------



## Holly (Oct 4, 2007)

LMBO   creep! Id accidently stick it in their photo proofs!


----------



## scubabear6 (Oct 4, 2007)

I would have to say turn a "Blind eye" to it. She deserves to know the type of man she's marrying and her choice of friends too. Once a cheater always a cheater. Leave it in he deserves it.


----------



## teachflute (Oct 4, 2007)

I agree.  Leave it in and pretend you know nothing about it.


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Oct 4, 2007)

Um, did you get full payment of the contract prior to the wedding?  If so,  I too would leave it there.  Is it really obvious or something you wouldn't notice if you didn't know it was there?


----------



## souljourney (Oct 4, 2007)

Ummmm...WOW!  PLEASE leave it in!  I know I would want to know.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=95620


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Oct 4, 2007)

Nein-reis said:


> Shot a wedding over the weekend. I was just going through the photos getting ready to process them when I come accross one I shot of the table settings. I look to the right and there is a mirror reflecting into the next room. And to my astonishment the groom is full on passionatly making out rounding second base with a brides maid! I couldn't believe it! Just had to share this with you all. Im gonna delete this photo and never speak of it again.


 

Awe I want to see that!  FUNNY!  I can't believe peopel actually do that stuff.  And how funny that they would not be careful at all!!!!!


----------



## S2K1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow! That is crazy that you captured that, and crazy that it happened. I would be tempted to keep it in there, but would probably leave it out if I wanted to get more prints from them later.


----------



## wildmaven (Oct 4, 2007)

Maybe he saw you were taking a picture and camped it up for the camera? Eek!


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

Make sure to stay on good terms with them...they may get divorced and each get remarried...that could be two more weddings for you to shoot.  :er:


----------



## S2K1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> Make sure to stay on good terms with them...they may get divorced and each get remarried...that could be two more weddings for you to shoot.  :er:


LOL! Sad, but true.


----------



## zendianah (Oct 4, 2007)

Reasons why you need to be a fabulous wedding photographer. Chances are the bride and groom will use you again at their "next" wedding... UNBELIEVABLE....


----------



## zendianah (Oct 4, 2007)

Sorry Mike.. I just read that you said that... Great minds think alike?


----------



## wildmaven (Oct 4, 2007)

I have a friend who is a marriage counsellor. She said: "He should tell the bride personally, and show her the photograph privately if she requires proof. That's not something she should find out while going through her wedding album, or something she should find out 10 years down the line when her husband is still cheating on her."


----------



## gomexz (Oct 4, 2007)

I would most certainly tell the bride about it.  She should know what she is getting into.  however one of my co-workers thinks you should blow it up and then tell the groom that you are the only one that has seen the pic and ask him how much its worth to him.    I think that would be bad karma but i thought i would add that little remark.


----------



## marthemar (Oct 4, 2007)

Hard position to be in, but I know if I was the bride, I would want to know.  At least at that point I could probably get a quick easy divorce with that proof instead of a messy divorce years down the road that might involve kids.


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Oct 4, 2007)

What a jerk...


----------



## oldnavy170 (Oct 4, 2007)

You should post it here.  Are you really sure thats what you were seeing???


----------



## Nein-reis (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh I'm sure.  As a professional, posting it on the internet is not something I think I should do.  I'm really not sure if its my place to tell them either...  I'm kind of stuck on ths one.  She deserves to know, I just dont know if I want to represent my buisness while telling her.  I dont know.  Confused.  What a strange situation for myslef.


----------



## scubabear6 (Oct 5, 2007)

Just send her the picture developed at Walmart *Anonymously. She would never be the wiser. Or send it to him and raise your rates LOL  Just kidding!!*


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 5, 2007)

I've heard a few similar stories from photographers.  I don't think that any of them actually told the clients what they had seen or photographed.

In this case, you didn't notice until you had seen the photo.  What would you (or anyone) do if they had witnessed something like this, first hand?  Do you snap a photo?


----------



## holga girl (Oct 9, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> I've heard a few similar stories from photographers.  I don't think that any of them actually told the clients what they had seen or photographed.
> 
> In this case, you didn't notice until you had seen the photo.  What would you (or anyone) do if they had witnessed something like this, first hand?  Do you snap a photo?



shoot now... think later. 

in fact, on saturday i was shooting an outdoor wedding and the ceremony was held at the bottom of a hill. after the guests had arrived and we were waiting for the ceremony to start i noticed two young boys at the top of the hill above where the ceremony was to take place. no biggie... except one of the boys was peeing,... facing the guests, pants down and aiming! and you betcha i got it!  

of course i checked with the parents after the ceremony to see if they were okay with it or if they wanted me to delete it. they thought it was a riot and  i left the image in for the B&G. I always shoot anything that happens and i deal with having shot it later.


----------



## Mike Jordan (Oct 10, 2007)

How do you know she doesn't already know what kind of guy he is? Maybe they are only getting married because she "has to"? 

Frankly, I would treat it like any other picture that gets deleted (or at least not shown) that shows any of the people in a bad light. That means someone drunk, passed out, falling, sitting in an embarrising way, or anything else.  I don't even leave those types in when the person knows I caught it with my camera and they say "go ahead and leave it in". 

And another thing... if it does cause a big blow up between the two, neither one, including the bride, is going to thank you for it. You will end up being the bad guy one way or another. 

If you do a lot of weddings, portraits, events, or any type of photography, there are going to be times when you are going to capture something that is going to be questionable or compromising or even if funny, makes someone look foolish.  Unless that is what you were hired to do, it's the photographers job to make people look the very best they can.  

I would lose the image myself. 

Mike


----------



## RyanLilly (Oct 10, 2007)

Mike Jordan said:


> Frankly, I would treat it like any other picture that gets deleted (or at least not shown) that shows any of the people in a bad light. That means someone drunk, passed out, falling, sitting in an embarrising way, or anything else.
> 
> Mike


I was at a wedding where the groom asked his friend to lurk around in the background of the reception with a 300mm  lens specifically to get shots of people looking silly or stupid.  Everyone enjoyed looking through the prints and making fun of each other. Maybe I just have weird family and friends!


----------



## Mike_E (Oct 10, 2007)

Hard call!  I think that I would show it, to Him!

1:  I've no idea what started it or when it started.  This might even have been the end of it and he thought better of it (hey, coulda happened).

2:  She may in fact be OK with all of it.

3:  I never sell items for blackmail but I never fully release my originals either.  If at some point they do get divorced then she might want a reprint.


----------



## JDS (Oct 10, 2007)

It's been a week already...so what did you decide to do? 

My opinion (However late it may be) is to keep it quiet.  Who knows what the bride already knows - she may know and be ok with it.  I've heard of stranger things.  I like what Big Mike said..If they get divorced, you have the possibility of two more weddings to cover.  Not to mention, if you do leave it you'll probably never print anything for them again.  Stay professional...keep your nose clean - this isn't something I'd want to get in the middle of for sure!


So what did you decide?


----------

